# Municipal Campsites in Europe ?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have been seeing the wording "Municipal Campsites" in a few threads regarding European Travel.

I have the ACSI camping book (and I have this in a POI on my Tom Tom) but will this list any Municipal Campsites?

If not where would I find info on the site locations and facilities etc?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Municipal*

Hi

There are a lot of municipal sites listed in the MHF database.

For France, click here - www.campingqualite.com

As I understand it, a municipal site is owned by the local council. The standards can vary a lot though. For example, the municipal site at Obernai near Strasbourg is excellent with showers, laundry, fresh water at every pitch in summer, WiFi and so on. The nearby site at Molsheim is, in my opinion, not worthy of a mention.

Russell


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Buy the AA or RAC camping guides (europe) and they will be listed but dont expect many to be open out of season .


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks to you both for the above info.

Regardign out of season, we will be going the last week in July till the first week in September.

CHEERS


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

A lot of these sites are open from Easter and some do open earlier than stated. If the gates are open and you cannot see anyone don't worry, just park up someone will come round during the day.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ian,

We have often used the municipal sites, think of them as local sites run by the council, but they appear to take pride in them and they are reasonable priced with no frills. 

We have had no problems with them and normally find them in the caravan club book.

I hope this help

Ian & col


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're looking now for sites which you plan to use in summer then you could do worse than e-mail the communes you are interested in or look at their website. They very often list details of their local municipal sites.

Alternatively, when you are on the road, go into local tourist offices and pick up the camping guide for that department or region. We've got almost a complete set of them that way and most of the sites listed are municipals. Some local tourist offices have a desk at motorway service areas.

We nearly always stay at municipal camp sites preferring them to the bigger independent or chain sites. They're not always very smart or up to date but they are usually relaxed and friendly, quiet, cheap, and close to the village or town they serve. 

G


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I am just looking at the Campsites feature of this website. I am highly impressed with it.

Does anyone know if the entire database can be downloaded for offline viewing so I can stick it on a laptop?

Also, is there a way to export the entire database as a POI for Tom Tom. By deafult the "virtual brochure" has no campsites and I am unsure if I can use a *.* type wildcard to export the full list.

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Does anyone know if the entire database can be downloaded for offline viewing so I can stick it on a laptop?


The database can't be downloaded I'm afraid.

Nuke was trying to construct a DVD with the entire campsite database on it some time ago but I haven't heard anything about it recently. It would certainly be useful to have wouldn't it?

PS: Municipals are our favourites for campsites in France. They're usually centrally sited in towns and villages, also economical to use and some of them are real gems. Usually no-frills but that's what we prefer anyway.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gaspode said:


> * It would certainly be useful to have wouldn't it?*


*

*

And then some.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you click on the blue link Add to my Virtual Database ( or words to that effect) and then go to your virtual database you will get all the sites you have saved in a long list. There is an option to convert them to a printable version and print them off and you can edit and delete before printing *.

What you can't do - or I can't do anyway- is to print or copy the map. What I am doing at the moment for our trip to Europe, is putting the MHF map coordinates ( below each map) into either my Tomtom or into Multimap and printing the map from that site.

Takes time however.

G

Edit: *what I should have said is that you must paste them into Word before you start editing and deleting- and in my case, reducing them in font size.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We use a mix of municipals and Aires, we get what we can off here and print off our selected brochure and take it with us. 

The other great books for Municipals has to be the Caravan club Europe 1 and 2 books. We got 2 off Ebay and only a year old so not that out of date, they often appear on there. We used them alot when our van stopped charging itself on the 2nd day of a 3 week holiday. 

The other we use is the Camperstop book for Aires, we have them all in our TT and can cross reference the 2. 

We have also recently got the Bord Atlas books which we have downloaded from their site into our TT, not tried that yet as only just got it, but the books are amazing. All in German but easy to understand, even for me  

Nice to see you still on here, 
Mandy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> Nice to see you still on here,
> Mandy


Once again THANKS given to all the above posters, much appreciated.

Hi Mandy,

Yes, still on here loads. I have to say this was the best recommendation of them all. A wealth of knowledge, a nice user interface and what has to be the friendliest members ever.

Your a star for pointing it out to me.


----------

